# what do you do with your cats on long trips?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Next year me and my SO plan to fly to my parents house for a week. I usually travel there alone because he works, but next year he really wants some time off to see my family.

Within a year we've acquired these 2 cats and we have no idea what to do with them when we go on the trip. Were not going for a while yet and I'm already worrying about it!

We have _nobody_ here who could watch the cats for us. His mother is deathly afraid of any animal so that isn't even an option.

I'm scared of the idea of hiring a stranger to come here every day and feed them and do litter boxes. I also don't like the idea of boarding for multiple reasons, the entire trip I'd be stressed and depressed wondering if the cats are okay or if they think we've abandoned them.

What do you guys do?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well you covered about all the scenarios that I know of. I have had a friend of my daughter's come and stay at my house and that worked out well.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Best thing I ever did was find Liz, my petsitter. 

I interviewed a few of them and chose her because the boys seemed to adore her (and she looked clean, smart, and seemed like a great person). She is a vet tech at a Vet Hospital less than 1/2 mile from my apartment so I felt I could trust her to handle any medical issues that might pop up. She was made aware of MowMow's UT issues and knew to keep and eye on how much urine was in the box. Her office so close made 3 trips a day easy for her and she spent her lunch hour here eating, watching TV, and keeping them company (and she got paid for it.. win/win). She was recommended to me by my downstairs neighbor so I knew someone who had a GREAT experience with her.

It was an unbelievable relief each night when she'd send me a text photo of the boys so I knew they were safe and seemed happy. She'd also send me a plain text (no photo) in the mornings so I knew they were OK.

When I got home they didn't even seem to miss me. They were content, the apartment was clean (she MUST have tidied, because my boys trash the place on a regular basis), and the boxes smelled fresh and tidy. She even ran the vacuum for me.

For years I've avoided vacations where I couldn't take MowMow (and then came Book which made it more difficult) and it was a major weight off my shoulders to know that I can go anytime without worrying about them. Liz will take GREAT care of them and they'll be just fine without me.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a fantastic pet sitter as well. Same as mowmow I had a few come by and picked the one Leelu liked the most. I trust her completely and have known her for years. She actually has a second key for my place at all times. I figure if I'm in accident or something happens, the most important thing is that she can go in and look after my little furbaby. Thankfully she's also very patient with my paranoid tendencies and is happy to provide a daily update when I'm away. 
I also think Leelu is by far the happiest at home in her own environment. You can probably find one in your area as well. Mine isn't cheap, but it's well worth the money for peace of mind. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All that Zuma said. My girl is 15 PER trip and I had her in 3X a day. It added a chunk of change to my vacation bill but was SO WORTH IT including the 25.00 tip I gave her because she just ROCKS.

I was also thinking recently about the key idea. The next time she sits for me I think I'm going to tell her to keep the key and ask if Ican give her # to the apartment complex as an emergency contact (or give her # to my NoK so they can call her if something should happen).


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely pet sitter. I am also lucky to have a great one. Even my shy boy just loves her! She stops by twice a day to feed them, clean the litterbox, play and cuddle with them, ect. She also will vacuum, dust, mop, or any other small chore while she is there. I come home to two happy boys and a clean apartment! It's just wonderful. She also texts me pictures of them while she's there! I really think this is the best, least stressful route. 

If you are unsure of having someone there, you can always get a nanny cam to be sure they acted appropriately. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I use a pet sitting service. The owner of it always took care of Simon. For the girls, it has always been one of the lady employees. She is great. The service itself is insured and bonded. They gave me a choice of a single hour visit or two half-hour visits. I chose the two shorter visits. As part of the service, if anyone will be taking care of my pets who hasn't come before, they have to come first and meet me and them. They write down EVERYTHING: from where the carpet cleaner is kept to my neighbors' names to what temp I keep my thermostat, in addition to the usual feeding/litter instructions, favorite toys, emergency contacts, and building key code. They text daily updates as well as leave a detailed log for me at home.

Usually my friend takes care of the girls because they love her, but when I use this service, there isn't much drop off in quality, in my opinion.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you can't find someone to stay in the house or come over 2x a day, ask your vet if there are catteries or boarding places where you live. We have several excellent pet boarding places here where I live. The cost is reasonable and they have large pens and play areas available. You are smart to start planning now - AND be sure to have a back up plan if Suzie decides she doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

My SO is NOT okay with a stranger coming into our house, no matter how credible they are. He works from home and has a lot of expensive equipment laying around. He doesn't even trust a nanny cam. He's more paranoid than me! I'll have to see what we can do :\


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have a suggestion!

As a pet sitter I've dealt with people just like your SO, and I totally get where he's coming from. Here's a few things you could do that might put him at ease:

-get key locks for your bedroom, home office, or other rooms with valuable things. (I've had two different clients do this and it doesn't bother me one bit. If it makes them more comfortable I'm all for it!)
-Call your vet (who you hopefully trust) for a recommendation. Most vets will have at least one sitter they know well and can suggest.
-Make sure the sitter is bonded, or has insurance. You can also ask if they've had a background check done. I'm currently going through the process of 'making things official' and one reason is because I've had a few different people ask about back ground checks.
-Ask the sitter to come meet you ahead of time. I always do a free visit so the owner can meet me, introduce me to their pets, and feel safe allowing me into their home. An understanding sitter should have no problem with this.
-Ask if you can pay with a post-dated check. I have about 3 clients (2 of whom are the door lockers  ) who always leave me a check dated for the day after they come home. This way I feel safe knowing I have a check, and I'm sure it helps their peace of mind as well.

TBH I think its best for cats to stay home and have someone come see them. Kitties are such homebodies that kenneling anywhere can be way too stressful and can cause medical issues. yes, I'm a bit biased, since I do home visit pet sitting...but I wouldn't kennel my own cats either!

Do you have a co-worker who has cats that you might trust? You could offer to trade pet sitting now for you doing the same for them later???


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah.... sorry but my boy's safety and comfort would come out miles ahead of a paranoid SO. I would have just said either we bring someone in to c are for them or I don't go. Case closed.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

I second what Marcia mentioned about boarding. I know you might be hesitant - I was sooo nervous doing this - but I was going out of town for 5-6 days and I just thought it was too long for my little attention-seeking people-loving cat to be all alone, and there was no one who could really come over consistently. I got a great recommendation for a guy that "hosts" a small number of cats at a time at his apartment, in different rooms (if they don't get along with each other), and it's a much "homier" experience since the cats roam and hang out in an apartment like they would in their homes.

I met him several times, spoke with four of his clients for references, and felt confident. He emailed me multiple times a days with pictures and updates while I was gone, and when I came back, my cat was calm and quiet and seemed happy.

Basically, what I'm saying is maybe try and find someone who offers a smaller boarding service, maybe where they let the cats roam inside (if your guys get along with other cats). Vet the place well, and you'll have some nice peace of mind when you leave. I know I did, and I'll be using my service again in the future since my cat seemed to have a lovely time on vacation!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> My SO is NOT okay with a stranger coming into our house, no matter how credible they are. He's more paranoid than me! I'll have to see what we can do :\


Same here, hubby is strongly against handing the key to a total stranger even though I did suggest installing a digital lock w/o the need to hand over the keys and where we can change the num after we got back. The answer is still 'no' to stranger in the house, sigh....even though we do not have much valuable in the house. To me, if they wanna take anything in the house, let them..

I have to make do with leaving ET in a boarding house with no updates at all.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What kitty-the-cat said! Check out NAPPS! Its a wonderful organization that is full of people who love animals! It is also not free! You pay to become a member and that also entitles you to online training in all aspects of animal care, anyone can visit NAPPS on the web, they have a large list of sitters to choose from...these people are also insured and bonded.
They just opened up a special area for 'Pet Parents' that is worth checking out!
BTW...I'm a member!!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys  I will check out all your links. Worst case scenario I will have to board them, maybe at a place like this: http://www.acountrycathouse.com/

Hopefully not though.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Personally I would tell my SO to get over it so I wouldn't have to put my cat(s) in a place they would be extremely uncomfortable and stressed, but that's probably why I'm single


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

0ozma said:


> I'm single


How *you* doin'? 

Seriously though, that's exactly how I feel about it. If it's that important to me I expect the SO I'm with to be understanding and frankly...suck it up. Just like I would if it were something they felt strong about. Imo, living beings trump paranoid spasticity.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha, thanks. That made me smile.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so with you two, mowmow and oozma. 

I know it's not always so straightforward, but either my SO agrees to the pet sitter or I'm not going anywhere. I couldn't enjoy my vacation if I have to worry about my cat. 
Probably also the reason why I'm not married and not sharing a place with my boyfriend. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think a petsitter would take anything. If something is missing then you know exactly who it was... that's stupid and someone who does that as a living isn't going to risk their clients trust and get arrested

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

katrina89 said:


> I don't think a petsitter would take anything. If something is missing then you know exactly who it was... that's stupid and someone who does that as a living isn't going to risk their clients trust and get arrested
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Some people do a lot of things as a living and betray their clients trust, they don't care, thinking they are sneaky and won't get caught. Oh lord now look at ME being paranoid :lol:


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE my petsitter. She is great, available on short notice, will feed raw, texts me pics every day... I have to agree with those who voted pet sitter. It is her business so I trust completely that she is professional and wouldn't take anything - it's not worth it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Auroraei said:


> Some people do a lot of things as a living and betray their clients trust, they don't care, thinking they are sneaky and won't get caught. Oh lord now look at ME being paranoid :lol:


If I felt like this, I'd spend my entire life in my apartment, hiding under the bed. I'd be too paranoid to talk to anyone or meet any person who I didn't already know... oh yeah, but I also wouldn't be able to trust people I DID know because they wouldn't care, or thought they could get away with screwing me over or wouldn't get caught.

Yes, my petsitter could have cleared out my ENTIRE apartment. She could have backed up a truck and taken every stick of furniture and all the fixtures for all I knew.... but I met her before hand.. I talked to her... and I trusted her. She was a nice young lady. 

If you're THAT paranoid then move all your precious belongings into one room and lock it...and padlock it.


----------



## twobrothers (Aug 27, 2011)

I second the idea of a petsitter. Most are bonded/insured and very professional. Since I've moved around a lot, I've frequently lived in cities where I don't know anyone. I've hired at least 3-4 sitters in all different places and never had a problem with any of them. I honestly don't know what I would have done without their services, as like I said I often knew no one when I moved there. Some have been better than others, but I've always come home to happy cats and all of my belongings. It also helps to have someone that you can check in with while you are away for peace of mind.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

We always hire a pet sitter. We hire one to just stay at our house. I like that the animals can have an almost normal routine day, minus us being here. I have them send me videos & photo updates .. and now that we have a surveillance camera .. I log on and check in too.

You can hire them just to come by and feed & water & exercise them though. 

Most animals freak out at the vet & in boarding situations (not all but most, based off having worked in a boarding kennel) .. a lot of dogs won't, but most cats usually won't, eat .. which isn't good for them, especially cats.

There is a site called care.com where you can get a background check on whoever you think to hire, and they usually have references available (for free).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your going to have to figure out who you can trust in this life! You are going to need services for you and your home. There are lots of people out there that love animals and choose to work with them because this is their passion. Its to pick up a little extra change. They are not getting rich providing you this service. Actually they're doing you the favor is the way I see it!!!

I take care of cats and dogs occasionally and end up bringing foods, meds, or spend so much time with them that its way beyond what is being paid. I'm doing them a favor. You need to not let a paranoid attitude rule your lives. 

Insist on doing it the way you feel most comfortable once and he will probably come around when he gets comfortable that nothing went wrong and he's now familiar with the person and routine.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, I agree. My husband was like that in the beginning as far as not wanting 'strangers' in our home. I was adamant and he came around. He also does adore our cats, which helps him to see the reason in doing something _he_ is not so comfortable with for _their_ comfort and well-being.

I made the initial appointment to talk to the pet sitter and have our cats meet her at a time when he was also home so he could meet her as well and have the chance to get an impression of her character. He ended up really liking her - she asked all the right questions, was enthusiastic and interacted with our cats so nicely. It was clear she was in it for the love of animals and, like you say Mitts & Tess, to earn a little extra cash. She was a single mom and lived nearby. All in all, he ended up liking her as much as I did and we have never regretted that decision.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I will make this suggestion though, don't leave expensive jewelry or medications laying around. Sometimes even the nicest person can be tempted if stuff it just left laying around with easy access.

We had a housekeeper (who had been with us for 9 months) that took some of my husbands medications, we were very disappointed .. but it was our fault because he left them laying out in the open (after I told him to store them away). We did let her go, although I did not confront her about it though, considering what meds she took I'm guessing she has a problem (although what she took wouldn't have done much for her).


----------

